# Russel on his first harness walk of the year



## Jessie (Apr 19, 2007)

Enjoying his first walk  he kept picking at his harness though, he has to get reused to it I guess lol


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

soooo cute!!!!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 19, 2007)

He loves it!!! I think he was so happy to get out for some fresh air


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow he's beautiful what type of bird is he?


----------



## Jessie (Apr 19, 2007)

He's a sun conure


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*What a bright birdie *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Jessie,
Russel looks adorable and seems to be enjoying his outing with your tremendously! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Jessie (Apr 19, 2007)

He was super happy!! And saying hi to all the birds that flew by


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

He is soooo pretty!!!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm glad you both enjoyed the little excursion!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Jessie said:


> He's a sun conure


So beautiful  does the harness feel very secure? I'm sort of scared to get one in case I lose my bird.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 19, 2007)

Its really secure!!! Just make sure you introduce it super slow so they get used to it. What kind of bird do you have?


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Jessie, I have a budgie and a kakariki. I was thinking more for the kakariki though as the budgie is quite timid so I don't think he'd like being outside and he's also quite unwell at the moment.


----------

